# Famous Author



## Jimmy Durham (May 25, 2004)

Guys,

We have a famous author amongst us. Brent was published (see attachment) in the October 2010 edition of the Galveston Island Style Magazine.

Congratulation Brent, it could not of happen to a nicer person.

Jimmy


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Congrats


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Way to go Brent!


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

I would have never even known that was there if Jimmy had not discovered a copy of it and told me about it. Thank you Jimmy....


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

Is this the Brent Huggins that left me and my crew stranded in a little cut while he and Jimmy Durham went to catch some bait?


----------

